# Best jacket for music controls



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

I need to find a jacket that not only has a pocket to hold my mp3 player (ipod), but also has controls for the player on the sleeve(or anywhere else on the outside of the jacket). The essential controls - pause/play, volume up and down.

List as many as you can find and links if possible!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Sessions SSC....they have it on actionvillage.com and many other sites....it's pretty badass!!! it's kinda like a white camo type color.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

I know that Burton has a few jackets with ipod control, but I am not a big burton fan. Sessons website seems to be down are there any other ones?


----------



## riccweee (Jan 6, 2008)

quiksilver has one, cant remember the name, but it's pretty sweet!


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

I found the Quicksilver jacket named U-Ramp. It looks good and has controls on the sleeve. it's about $200-$250. I found at least 2 by burton but they are expensive and really expensive. I dont mind if it's burton, as long as it works i'll be happy, but the price is too much for 90% of people. Does anyone know if 686 has one?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I borrowed my friends Burton Audex Jacket this weekend after clowning on him for spending $500 on a jacket that has BT and Ipod controls and let me say I will never make fun of him again! That was the nicest jacket I have ever used and I am not even talking about the techno goodies... It was heavy lined but still so breathable that even when mild it was perfect. Sick, sick, sick jacket with speakers built into the freaking hood! That Sessions is sick also


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> I borrowed my friends Burton Audex Jacket this weekend after clowning on him for spending $500 on a jacket that has BT and Ipod controls and let me say I will never make fun of him again! That was the nicest jacket I have ever used and I am not even talking about the techno goodies... It was heavy lined but still so breathable that even when mild it was perfect. Sick, sick, sick jacket with speakers built into the freaking hood! That Sessions is sick also


haha, my friend has the same jacket...find out from your friend if he has trouble with the connections w/ the ipod to jacket.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Not that I know of, and honestly I don't think he'd tell me anyway considering I make fun of him for it in the first place and the fact he spent $500+ on a freaking jacket


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> Not that I know of, and honestly I don't think he'd tell me anyway considering I make fun of him for it in the first place and the fact he spent $500+ on a freaking jacket


$500 for a jacket??? Thats too much









________________________________________
Im think I want to try snowboarding.. Any snowboard tricks??


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

its burton..is 500 for a jacket so surprising? lol


----------

